# File Manager

## HexDEF6

Volevo un consiglio... che file manager usate sotto X???

Io non riesco a staccarmi da midnight commander...

nautilus e' di una lentezza esasperante (sul mio xp 1800 e in confronto a mc!)

konqueror e' un pelo meglio, ma non mi esalta sto gran che...

non e' che c'e' qualcos'altro di carino (oltre a krusader?)

Ciao

----------

## shev

Meglio di mc non saprei, è la stessa domanda che mi sono posto qualche tempo fa e la risposta che m'ero dato era: mc forever  :Very Happy: 

Cmq se vuoi provare un file manager leggero e che ha molto successo, prova rox-filer, l'ho installato e provato e devo dire che fa la sua funzione, molto versatile, scattante e direi completo.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Meglio di mc non saprei, è la stessa domanda che mi sono posto qualche tempo fa e la risposta che m'ero dato era: mc forever 
> 
> Cmq se vuoi provare un file manager leggero e che ha molto successo, prova rox-filer, l'ho installato e provato e devo dire che fa la sua funzione, molto versatile, scattante e direi completo.

 

rox-filer.... ma non mi sembra di vederlo nei portage.... dove lo trovo?

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rox-filer.... ma non mi sembra di vederlo nei portage.... dove lo trovo?
> 
> 

 

Lo trovi nel portage, l'ebuild si chiama solo rox.

In questi casi cmq ti basta fare un bel "emerge -s nome da cercare" e vedi come si chiama il pacchetto. In questo caso, non trovando rox-filer, mettevi rox e trovavi il nome del pacchetto. Solo un piccolo consiglio per le emergenze  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> rox-filer.... ma non mi sembra di vederlo nei portage.... dove lo trovo?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sono un pirla...

uso kportage (specialmente per cercare!)

ho cercato rox e ho visto che l'unico risultato che centrava qualcosa era rox, ma leggendo velocemente avevo letto non FILE manager, ma WINDOW manager!!!

E sono pure astemio!!!  :Smile: 

Metto su il 2 anche se e' mascherato???

Ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

ho installato il 2...

mi piace!

vediamo se riesco a staccarmi da mc!!

Ciao

----------

## solka

non ho mai provato rox, però c'è anche un file manager che si chiama gentoo che è molto simile a mc, ma in gui...

cmq mi sono accorto che mentre prima in windows usavo total commander, ora su linux trovo molto piu' comodo andare nel terminale e fare tutto da li', senza mc, solo di ls -la eccetera   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *solka wrote:*   

> ... ora su linux trovo molto piu' comodo andare nel terminale e fare tutto da li', senza mc, solo di ls -la eccetera

 

Navigare come come a detto solka io trovo che sia piu' veloce. In piu' con bash_completion si naviga molto meglio.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Navigare come come a detto solka io trovo che sia piu' veloce. In piu' con bash_completion si naviga molto meglio.

 

Concordo pienamente (molte cose si fanno meglio e più rapidamente con la bash, sono un amante della console dopo tutto  :Very Happy:  ). Solo che si parlava di file manager per X, quindi ho consigliato quello che mi pareva più indicato a chi l'ha chiesto!  :Razz: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao a tutti, attualmente sulla mia Gentoo ho installato fluxbox giusto per avere un windows manager e progettavo il passaggio a e17 oppure a e16 ( li ho provati entrambi tramite E-Live e devo dire che e16 mi ha molto stupito, nonostante lo conoscessi già ). Vorrei un parere su quale file manager potrei abbinare a ciascuno di questi 3 wm.

----------

## nick_spacca

Penso proprio che il discorso sia stato intrapreso numerose volte all'interno del forum, quindi se cerchi i consigli migliori ti conviene cercare   :Wink: 

Io comunque ti consiglio assolutamente ROX!!! Veloce, leggero e altamente configurabile...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Concordo... per esempio la discussione può continuare qua

[MOD]

fatto il merge del topic

[/MOD]

P.S. concordo anche su rox

P.P.S. grazie nick   :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Penso proprio che il discorso sia stato intrapreso numerose volte all'interno del forum, quindi se cerchi i consigli migliori ti conviene cercare  
> 
> Io comunque ti consiglio assolutamente ROX!!! Veloce, leggero e altamente configurabile...

 

anche io voto rox e lo accoppio a rox-filer. Sul portatile e' una bomba e le iconcine sul desktop una sciccheria   :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *solka wrote:*   

> non ho mai provato rox, però c'è anche un file manager che si chiama gentoo che è molto simile a mc, ma in gui...

 

provato..bello! molto leggero e funzionale...   :Wink: 

----------

## Atomikramp

rox sembra interessante come progetto

dovrei provarlo anche io...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Avrà qualche dipendenza non leggera, ma io se non avessi konqueror [solo FileManager] credo proprio che mi sentirei un po' orfano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  e le iconcine sul desktop una sciccheria  

 

se a qualcuno interessano le iconcine sul desktop senza rox consiglio idesk (anche se forse vado un pò OT   :Confused:  )

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Tintenstich

Ci sono decine di post su questo argomento lo so , ma sembra strano eppure non riesco a trovare un filemanager che mi soddisfi.

Sono passato da KDE a FVWM da un paio di mesi , tempo fa usavo Flux poi di nuovo KDE ed ogni tanto Gnome....

Avro' provato una decina di FM , l' unico che mi soddisfa e' Konqueror non c'e' nulla da fare!

Il problema e' che voglio liberarmi al piu' presto di QT ,KdeLib e KDE stesso!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Esiste un buon FM tipo konqueror ma che so io , in GTK o Wx ???Premetto che non mi piacciono i dual board alla MC o i non so come chiamarli ..monowindow alla Rox .....Nautilus non mi pare faccia nemmeno al caso mio....

Voi che dite???

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> Premetto che non mi piacciono i dual board alla MC o i non so come chiamarli ..monowindow alla Rox .....Nautilus non mi pare faccia nemmeno al caso mio.... 

 

Li hai esclusi tutti così, solitamente i file manager sono o biwindow o monowindow. Che vuoi di più? Io personalmente uso nautilus e rox e mi trovo benissimo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Fatto il merge del thread di Tintenstich

Scusa ma se tu stesso ammetti che ci sono decine di thread sull'argomento perché non hai continuato la discussione su uno di quelli?

Siete veramente sadici nei confronti dei vostri moderatori...   :Confused: 

P.S. L'ho già detto nel thread ma lo ridico... Rox rocks!

forse cerchi 

```
nautilus --no-desktop --browser
```

?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> P.S. L'ho già detto nel thread ma lo ridico... Rox rocks!
> 
> forse cerchi 
> ...

 

Secondo me è troppo pesante...quello che cerca lui è sicuramente  thunar...il futuro filemanager di Xfce...se n'è parlato un pochino qui

Io l'ho provato oggi stesso, ed è feramente forte....una specie di clone di nautilus, ma SENZA le dipendenze esose di tutto gnome, mooolto + leggero, ed in + sfrutta gli stessi temi delle icone   :Cool: 

Peccato che sia ancora in fase di testing....comunque nel tread linkato c'è anche l'ebuild per provarlo...

----------

## Tintenstich

Si scusami per il 3d ma questo in italiano non l' avevo visto.....altrimanti avrei continuato qui....

comunque , a me piace lo stilo alla konqueror , un po' come nautilus del resto , ma konq mi sembra piu' flessibile e meglio configurabile...

Chissa' , un konqueror in GTK forse?? Insomma un FM che non sia dipendente da mostro-biblioteche ma che sia comunque figo   :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Si scusami per il 3d ma questo in italiano non l' avevo visto.....altrimanti avrei continuato qui....
> 
> comunque , a me piace lo stilo alla konqueror , un po' come nautilus del resto , ma konq mi sembra piu' flessibile e meglio configurabile...
> 
> Chissa' , un konqueror in GTK forse?? Insomma un FM che non sia dipendente da mostro-biblioteche ma che sia comunque figo  

 

Hai letto a proposito di Thunar?? è proprio quello che cerchi...konqueror in gtk   :Wink:   (anche se mi piace di piu considerarlo come nautilus leggero...data la mia avversione alle QT   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Tintenstich

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Credo di aver trovato quello che cerco da tanto tempo!!!

Ora mi cerco un po' di screenshot........

Grassie!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tintenstich

Mmmm.....pensavo di ridare una possibilita' a Nautilus , ma non voglio installare tutto gnome...

Ora , lanciando nautilus con l' opzione --no-desktop -browser , nautilus parte ma non ha icone!Anzi ha solo una icona per tutto.....ora mi chiedevo e vi chiedevo , come gestisco questi muduli gnome senza installare gnome??Oppure che dovrei installare per avere un buon supporto GTK senza tutto il desktop Gnome??

----------

## lucapost

...spero si capisca dal titolo!

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Luca89

I soliti, ci sono un mare di discussioni su questo argomento.

Un esempio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-65358-highlight-manager.html

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread di lucapost

----------

## PboY

thunar   :Cool: 

----------

## lucapost

a me piacerebbe uno almeno ~amd64!

...non so se l'avevo messo o no nel titolo del mio post    :Sad: 

Luca

----------

## Luca89

prova rox

----------

## topper_harley

Io sono un amante di rox, però tempo fa avevo provato questo: http://freshmeat.net/projects/pcmanfm/?branch_id=62472&release_id=234941

E' molto carino, veloce, in gtk, e soprattutto supporta il tabbed browsing, tipo firefox

screenshot: http://freshmeat.net/screenshots/58085/62472/

----------

## lucapost

Da provare: http://firefly.mozdev.org/!

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Da provare: http://firefly.mozdev.org/!

 

A me fa crashare Firefox-2.0.0.11 compilato.

----------

## lucapost

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Da provare: http://firefly.mozdev.org/! 
> 
> A me fa crashare Firefox-2.0.0.11 compilato.

 

anche a me da qualche problemino ogni tanto, secondo me promette comunque bene...

----------

